# Help with stolen D3000



## RTA Supra (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm sorry if this isn't the correct forum to post this

Hi PF,
I just had my brand new Nikon D3000 w/18-55mm VR stolen yesterday.  I still have the box as well as the receipt for it too.  Someone just posted up a "like new" D3000 kit with lens for sale in my area on craigslist.  I'm going to go see it hopefully very soon, but am wondering where the serial number can be found on the body and the lens.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## gardy90 (Mar 5, 2010)

RTA Supra said:


> I'm sorry if this isn't the correct forum to post this
> 
> Hi PF,
> I just had my brand new Nikon D3000 w/18-55mm VR stolen yesterday. I still have the box as well as the receipt for it too. Someone just posted up a "like new" D3000 kit with lens for sale in my area on craigslist. I'm going to go see it hopefully very soon, but am wondering where the serial number can be found on the body and the lens. Thanks for any help!


 
i belive its on the bottom, make sure to give LE a heads up on it!


----------



## RTA Supra (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks!  I see there are two short numbers on the box.  The first one above where it says "D3000" there is a 7 digit number.  Above "18-55" there is an 8 digit number.  Are these the numbers that would be on the camera?


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't know but I suggest you call your camera store & ask them.


----------



## DerekSalem (Mar 5, 2010)

Should be, but as gardy said...make sure to let LE know before you go. Let them know there's a chance it could be your stolen camera. As long as you have the receipt and all you'll be good.


----------



## gardy90 (Mar 5, 2010)

should be, i would get in touch with LE if you havent already and let them know whats going on, and that way when you go to see it they can be waiting if it turns out to be the same one


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 5, 2010)

RTA Supra said:


> Thanks!  I see there are two short numbers on the box.  The first one above where it says "D3000" there is a 7 digit number.  Above "18-55" there is an 8 digit number.  Are these the numbers that would be on the camera?



I shoot Canon, so the packaging is a little different...  Did they come with warranty cards?  Those will definitely have the serial number on them - the box should too though, as well as the receipt.

Lens S/N's are typically near the mount, body S/N's are usually on an ID plate on the bottom of the camera.

Have you reported it stolen to the local PD?

If you go there, and it turns out to be your gear, it might be best to just leave ("Let me run to the ATM to get the money") and call the cops.

If they know that you know, they will ditch the gear.


----------



## RTA Supra (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks guys.  We'll see what happens.  Hopefully it is because they took more than my camera from my home.


----------



## RTA Supra (Mar 5, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> RTA Supra said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I see there are two short numbers on the box. The first one above where it says "D3000" there is a 7 digit number. Above "18-55" there is an 8 digit number. Are these the numbers that would be on the camera?
> ...


 
That's what I plan to do.  I do have a case file on it.  Hopefully they have everything else they took from my home.


----------



## gardy90 (Mar 5, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> RTA Supra said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I see there are two short numbers on the box. The first one above where it says "D3000" there is a 7 digit number. Above "18-55" there is an 8 digit number. Are these the numbers that would be on the camera?
> ...


 i personaly wouldent leave and say im going to the atm, if LE is willing, they might wait around the corner in an unmarked car or somthing of that sort


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 5, 2010)

What if they alter/rub out the S/N's?


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> What if they alter/rub out the S/N's?



That won't look suspicious...lol.

It's possible though.  It is a guaranteed way of saying "hey, this is stolen" though.  That would probably hurt the resale value.


----------



## gardy90 (Mar 5, 2010)

yea LE wouldent be able to do much to prove its yours, but it screams guilty, who in their right mind would scratch that stuff off of a camera they legitmetley own??? another thing that might help in the future, i know my d90 has it, in the settings there is a space to add costom txt that stays with all of your pics and on the camera, in mine its called "pic comment" so unless they  know how to delete that that is another way your camera can be identified


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 5, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > What if they alter/rub out the S/N's?
> ...


 
I wonder what percentage of people going to look at this camera, will look at the S/N?


----------



## gardy90 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


to be honest, if i was going to look at a camera as such, i think i wouldent even think to look at it, unless it was obvious that they ground it off and it just cought my eye


----------



## Dao (Mar 5, 2010)

Did you ask the seller if he/she has all the stuff that came with the camera?


----------



## Dao (Mar 5, 2010)

Also, if they steal your camera and other stuff yesterday then start selling them back on craigslist today, I say he/she is a dumb criminal.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



I probably won't look at the serial number, per se, but I would certainly notice it.  I would definitely notice if it had been altered.


----------



## RTA Supra (Mar 5, 2010)

Dao said:


> Also, if they steal your camera and other stuff yesterday then start selling them back on craigslist today, I say he/she is a dumb criminal.


 

I'm praying that he/she is an idiot


----------



## Dao (Mar 5, 2010)

RTA Supra said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > Also, if they steal your camera and other stuff yesterday then start selling them back on craigslist today, I say he/she is a dumb criminal.
> ...



How did you contact the seller?  Email? Phone?

As for checking the serial number, you can pretend just look at the bottom of the camera to make sure the tripod mounting screw hole is in perfect shape.

If you cannot find the serial number on the camera, ask the seller if you can take a photo with your memory card so that you can view the photo in your computer.  (instead of the tiny camera screen)  Some camera dump the serial number of the camera in the Exif.


----------



## gardy90 (Mar 5, 2010)

where was it stolen from? like car, house...?


----------



## RTA Supra (Mar 5, 2010)

house, along with other electronics


----------



## gardy90 (Mar 5, 2010)

ok, i was just going to say if they stole it from your car, i wouldent want to come pulling up to their house in the same car it was stolen from, might tip them off


----------



## Amocholes (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a D3000 and the SN on mine is a 7 digit number located on the bottom. The lens has a USXXXXXXXX (US followed by an 8 digit number) located on the bottom side. Both labels can be peeled off easily.

Good luck!


----------



## Live_free (Mar 5, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> I have a D3000 and the SN on mine is a 7 digit number located on the bottom. The lens has a USXXXXXXXX (US followed by an 8 digit number) located on the bottom side. Both labels can be peeled off easily.
> 
> Good luck!



Really? i just looked at my d90 and it is like sealed on there... 
That sucks man, hopefully you can get it back.


----------



## RTA Supra (Mar 10, 2010)

GREAT news!  They found the low life that broke into our home and were able to get a hold of ALL of my stuff including my cameras!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 10, 2010)

You lucked out!
Good for you!
I bet you are a bit relieved.


----------



## Dao (Mar 10, 2010)

RTA Supra said:


> GREAT news!  They found the low life that broke into our home and were able to get a hold of ALL of my stuff including my cameras!




This is really a GREAT NEWS .....




Just wondering how they found that person(s).


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice to hear a happy ending for a change!


----------



## KmH (Mar 10, 2010)

RTA Supra said:


> GREAT news! They found the low life that broke into our home and were able to get a hold of ALL of my stuff including my cameras!


You are quite fortunate. :thumbup:

It's not often stolen property gets recovered, though residential burglars do tend to reside on the lower rungs of the smart criminal ladder.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 10, 2010)

RTA Supra said:


> GREAT news!  They found the low life that broke into our home and were able to get a hold of ALL of my stuff including my cameras!



Thats a bit of a blow you could have changed to Canon with insurance money


----------

